# Anyone using a Hackintosh?



## mac (Oct 27, 2016)

The thought of building my own 'mac pro' for a fraction of the price is getting more and more tempting. Is anyone here using a hackintosh as their main system?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 27, 2016)

I've heard tales o' woe for people who do this, when it comes to updating etc. But some seem to succeed.

I don't think the savings outweigh the risk, personally.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Oct 27, 2016)

I almost built one last year, I planned it out for about 3 months and had everything figured out. Ultimately I just decided to build a PC slave. My reasoning was that it's not a question of _if_ if will crash, it's a question of _when_ it will crash, and when it does, will I have the time/ability to get it back up and running? My answer was no, so I just built a tank of a slave. I certainly wish my Mac could be this powerful/affordable, but it's just not the case.


----------



## mat1 (Oct 28, 2016)

I did but I'm happy not updating the OS. It's extremely powerful


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 28, 2016)

I have both a hack and real macs, and I would say that the hack worth it if you are very comfortable with mac OS, and not intimidated by...well, hacking. I've never missed a deadline because of problems with the hack, since, if you are very careful of which components you use, problems are usually minor, but I did have a few nervous days. I also have late model MBPs, so I do have a back up. I don't change OS versions until I have a day more or less off, which is good practice anyway.

My hack has 64 MB of RAM, an i7, and is stuffed with SSDs. Excluding all but one of the SSDs, it cost me about $900 USD. If doing the hack scares you - not unreasonable at all, btw! - a late model mac pro tower is a great alternative, although your CPU will not be an i7. If you have a ton of paying work, I would just get a real mac.

My hack has served me reasonably well for about 3 years, but when the new mac pros come out, whenever that is, I will probably get one. The hack was fun to build and tinker with, but now I want more speed and stability.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Oct 28, 2016)

I've built 5 or 6 hacks over the last 3 years. I've had very good experiences. I have three rigs, with three computers each, so buying 9 macs just didn't make sense for me. There are some cardinal rules of hacking that make it much simpler. Biggest is always go with a known working build. Sites like Tonymacx86 are fantastic for finding existing builds compatible with the hardware and software most people will be using. Do exactly what they say and you can find builds where you won't have to mess around yourself. Generally, per build, I've done a few evenings of research to figure out which build I wanted, ordered the parts, then spent a day setting up. You generally won't be able to find a stable build with the absolute latest PC components, but it will save you a lot or headache. You can always make a really nice build for a fraction of the cost.

I'd say you should be very comfortable building PCs and fairly technically minded. Details and logic are everything with this. But, I'm generally able to make a killer machine for $1500.

You will really need to have a mac already, or at least have access to a mac to build a hack. It requires some formatting and some other things best done on a mac. It's also good for trouble shooting and isolating issues.


----------



## mac (Oct 28, 2016)

Cheers all, lots of helpful info in there


----------



## JPShooter (Oct 28, 2016)

JohnG said:


> I don't think the savings outweigh the risk, personally.



I'm not pointing this at John specifically, but his statement makes me ponder a bit deeper.

Installing OS on a non Apple machine is a copyright violation.

No, Apple has not to my knowledge ever prosecuted an individual hackintosh builder, only those who tried to sell their creations.

How many of you are artists creating music that you wish to be financially compensated for and are doing so on a machine you built in violation of a copyright agreement?

Will you be annoyed when your music is used in violation of _your_ copyright?

What should we expect of others that we don't expect of ourselves?

Shields up!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 28, 2016)

jonnybutter said:


> I have both a hack and real macs, and I would say that the hack worth it if you are very comfortable with mac OS, and not intimidated by...well, hacking. I've never missed a deadline because of problems with the hack, since, if you are very careful of which components you use, problems are usually minor, but I did have a few nervous days. I also have late model MBPs, so I do have a back up. I don't change OS versions until I have a day more or less off, which is good practice anyway.
> 
> My hack has 64 MB of RAM, an i7, and is stuffed with SSDs. Excluding all but one of the SSDs, it cost me about $900 USD. If doing the hack scares you - not unreasonable at all, btw! - a late model mac pro tower is a great alternative, although your CPU will not be an i7. If you have a ton of paying work, I would just get a real mac.
> 
> My hack has served me reasonably well for about 3 years, but when the new mac pros come out, whenever that is, I will probably get one. The hack was fun to build and tinker with, but now I want more speed and stability.


64MB how do you run anything?  (think he means GB people)


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 28, 2016)

Selfinflicted said:


> I've built 5 or 6 hacks over the last 3 years. I've had very good experiences. I have three rigs, with three computers each, so buying 9 macs just didn't make sense for me. There are some cardinal rules of hacking that make it much simpler. Biggest is always go with a known working build. Sites like Tonymacx86 are fantastic for finding existing builds compatible with the hardware and software most people will be using. Do exactly what they say and you can find builds where you won't have to mess around yourself. Generally, per build, I've done a few evenings of research to figure out which build I wanted, ordered the parts, then spent a day setting up. You generally won't be able to find a stable build with the absolute latest PC components, but it will save you a lot or headache. You can always make a really nice build for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I'd say you should be very comfortable building PCs and fairly technically minded. Details and logic are everything with this. But, I'm generally able to make a killer machine for $1500.
> 
> You will really need to have a mac already, or at least have access to a mac to build a hack. It requires some formatting and some other things best done on a mac. It's also good for trouble shooting and isolating issues.



I also have run 4-5 hacks in my time. I first had a piddly little P55 chipset with a celeron. The Second was better, third of course even better and then the 4th was an i7 870. Then came my Z77 and finally the Z87 I have now as my gaming machine (and my VEP Slave 32GB, i7 4770K, 5 SSDs, 2HDDs, EW Composer Cloud Plus).

Funny enough the Hack led me to a mac. Which is now my loaded 2012 12-Core Mac Pro 64GB, SSDs and HDDs. Best machine I have ever run in my life. But my PC is also rock solid as as slave (just about to upgrade it to Windows 10).

I concur that if you are comfortable and confident with computers and also having connections to hackintosh users and moderators is a plus. I had lots of support and a friend who would help with the coding and config of my machine. In the end we managed to get the system natively booting OS X, using clover and flashing the rebuilt UEFI BIOS to my board (why do half a job hey).


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 28, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> 64MB how do you run anything?  (think he means GB people)



 Yes of course. Early morning typing! Also might have been a flashback- many of the several earlier macs I owned (starting with the Mac llci) did indeed measure RAM in megabytes. And it cost USD$100/MB! THAT'S not a typo!


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 28, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Funny enough the Hack led me to a mac. Which is now my loaded 2012 12-Core Mac Pro 64GB, SSDs and HDDs.



Completely understand that. I think it's actually smart for Apple to allow a few hobbyists to build towers (notice hack laptops are much more difficult). I think I can say that building the hack has kept me in the Apple fold when I might have moved on. We also have three genuine macs in the house (and iPhones), and I will likely get a Vader in the spring. Having spent well over $70k on Apple stuff over the last 25 years, I think they should just _give_ me one, but unfortunately....


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 29, 2016)

jonnybutter said:


> Completely understand that. I think it's actually smart for Apple to allow a few hobbyists to build towers (notice hack laptops are much more difficult). I think I can say that building the hack has kept me in the Apple fold when I might have moved on. We also have three genuine macs in the house (and iPhones), and I will likely get a Vader in the spring. Having spent well over $70k on Apple stuff over the last 25 years, I think they should just _give_ me one, but unfortunately....


Perhaps if we lived in a non-capitalist world you could get one


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2016)

It's only money, you can't take it with you, if you work hard for it spend it on the people and things you love.



Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Perhaps if we lived in a non-capitalist world you could get one


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 29, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Perhaps if we lived in a non-capitalist world you could get one



There wouldn't be IP at all in a non capitalist world. 

I was kidding about getting a free computer, of course. Agree with synthpunk too: the most valuable things are things we call 'priceless'


----------



## wst3 (Oct 29, 2016)

I built one last winter - kind of on a lark, just to see if it really worked. I turned it into a Windoze box eventually, which was the plan anyway. I was concerned about updates causing me to have to do more work, and I was a little uncomfortable with the IP violation. Still, it was a fun project...


----------



## Publius (Aug 2, 2017)

I decided earlier this year that Apple is not likely to put out a reasonably priced 'mac pro' in the future (I incorporate by reference 20,000 posts on this topic from macrumors.com  ). I looked into a hackintosh and worked the numbers, and ended up converting my system over to windows 10. My assessment of a hack is that I would continue to be locked into older video cards and whatever other quirks need to be accommodated to use a hack. I left a few hundred dollars of apple only software on the table, but I figured I would be money ahead in the long run. I build my own PCs, so I can save a lot of money compared to fully build systems.

I find the win 10 user interface to be a lot snappier. Its really a matter for personal preference, though. I did find that a 2010-2012 cheese grater is a good value if you get a used xeon and upgrade it and max out the memory with used ram. I was not able to assemble an equivalently powered pc for much less than the cost of a cheese grater, and those things are wonderfully engineered. I just wanted to get on the road to the future now rather than wait and see where apple goes with their stuff.


----------



## jmauz (Aug 28, 2017)

I've been running two hacks for 3 years now and they've been nothing but rock solid. You absolutely must be proficient in working with PC hardware and you must be comfortable following detailed technical install instructions. Set up an account at tonymacx86.com and build one of their custo-macs. As long as you follow buying guides and build instructions you should be fine. Also, regarding system updates...that site has a great community of users who test things and determine how to successfully run them. 

I will say this - if you are someone who prefers to just pick up the phone and call tech support whenever something goes awry, you might not want to go this route. 

Good luck!


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 28, 2017)

I've been using a Hackintosh for about 8 months now and its working wonderfully. Its a Dell 8900 that has been upgraded (PS 650, RAM 64G, Graphics Nvidia960). I've had no problems running any of the audio software that I use daily. My son built this for me and he's quite knowledgable about computers. I wouldn't have attempted it on my own though there are good support forums.


----------



## jonnybutter (Aug 29, 2017)

I am just retiring my hackintosh - three+ solid years of good service. I may use it as a slave. As jmaus says, you need to be comfortable with the 'hack' part, but if you are, it really does work well. I never missed a deadline or had a catastrophic failure because of it (which doesn't guarantee you won't of course!). It did take a more time and dedication, however; I just bought a refurb Vader because time is at such a premium for me now.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Aug 29, 2017)

Managed to get a hackintosh 100% fully working, it does take a fair bit of tinkering due to Apple changing things within macOS with each new release. So if you're willing to stick to a more-stable build that someone's definitely got working with the hardware you've chosen, it's worth the cost and effort if you're willing to stick to operating systems and upgrade them only when you feel the features of the newest OS are a big necessity for you. 

The one I'm typing on now is 100% rock solid, it's an x79 build, Intel Xeon 6 core @ 3.2 GHz, 64gb RAM, 3.06 TBs SSDs (2x 1tb in RAID-0, 1tb for files, 60gb for boot drive), Sapphire R9 Fury GPU (which took a bit of effort to get working, native drivers in Sierra with a bit of modifying), native wifi and bluetooth via usb and pci-e devices, macOS 10.12.2. It works for audio, video and all applications are functioning correctly.


----------



## jonnybutter (Aug 29, 2017)

I would just add that I think it's kind of savvy for Apple to allow this, if unofficially (try building a hack on a laptop - much harder). Using the hackintosh kept me using macOS when I was ready to jump ship a few years ago. I thought again this time about changing DAWs, but with 3+ additional years on Logic I *really* don't feel like learning a new one. So now I have a vader for music/graphics, and will use macOS for another three or so years.


----------

